# New "The Outlaw Cigar Store" in Overland Park Kansas



## klarson (Jan 6, 2010)

I spent 10 days in Overland Park, Ks (KC) and was lucky enough to get there five days after The Outlaw opened a huge (they say the largest in the US) cigar store. The walk-in humidor is almost as big as my house. They have two large smoking rooms with probably 40 large leather chairs and a total of six big screen tv's.

Was a regular there every day while in town. This is a must see place. 

Check out the two attached iPhone images. One interior, one exterior.

Kent


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah, I tried lobbying for the Puff Nat Herf to be held there, but the guys weren't that hot about the idea. The are some u tube vids of some of their herfs....totally awesome! :dude:


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow! That is better than nice!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I live in KC and have never been to the original. Need to go check both out.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

jsnake said:


> I live in KC and have never been to the original. Need to go check both out.


the original ain't too bad. pipe selection is severely lacking, as is their tobacco selection. they finally listened to me and stopped putting the price tags over top of the date codes on the mcclellands tins though.

where at in overland park is this place? 
we normally herf in Bonner Springs since all other options have been taken away from us the past few years.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

IHT said:


> the original ain't too bad. pipe selection is severely lacking, as is their tobacco selection. they finally listened to me and stopped putting the price tags over top of the date codes on the mcclellands tins though.
> 
> where at in overland park is this place?
> we normally herf in Bonner Springs since all other options have been taken away from us the past few years.


The Outlaw Cigar Co. opened up in KC in the early 90's which is right in Parkville, Mo. It wasn't a couple of years later that they opened another Outlaw in Overland Park,KS. somewhere on Metcalf Blvd. That one closed it's doors within a couple of years and now they re opened another Outlaw not far from where they closed the first one down 137th and Metcalf in *Overland Park*, *KS*. I have seen this place and it is pretty large and Kansas City, Mo. enjoys some very good cigar places as well.

Harrys Bar in Westport Village
The Cigar Box on Grand downtown
Diebels on the Plaza


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

That place looks awesome. If it's not in there how about adding it to cigarfriendly.us.


----------



## necrozen (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow. Nice! Love the feel of the place. Very cool.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow that place looks great. How are their prices?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Cigary said:


> The Outlaw Cigar Co. opened up in KC in the early 90's which is right in Parkville, Mo. It wasn't a couple of years later that they opened another Outlaw in Overland Park,KS. somewhere on Metcalf Blvd. That one closed it's doors within a couple of years and now they re opened another Outlaw not far from where they closed the first one down 137th and Metcalf in *Overland Park*, *KS*. I have seen this place and it is pretty large and Kansas City, Mo. enjoys some very good cigar places as well.
> 
> Harrys Bar in Westport Village
> The Cigar Box on Grand downtown
> Diebels on the Plaza


i live here, so i know of those places, just didn't know where the new one was at.
Deibels actually has 2 spots now. 
i don't know if The Cigar Box is still around... and you can't smoke in Westport for the past year or two...
Cigar and Tabac off Metcalf is still open (where the Greater KC Pipe Club meets), we use to have our herfs across the street at a Fox & Hound until they passed more non-smoking laws. that's why we do them in Bonner Springs now (use to be at a SidePockets, but they closed their doors at that location).

cool that another one opens, especially down there where they just outlawed smoking, but i guess they've got a way around it, like Cigar & Tabac.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

IHT said:


> i live here, so i know of those places, just didn't know where the new one was at.
> Deibels actually has 2 spots now.
> i don't know if The Cigar Box is still around... and you can't smoke in Westport for the past year or two...
> Cigar and Tabac off Metcalf is still open (where the Greater KC Pipe Club meets), we use to have our herfs across the street at a Fox & Hound until they passed more non-smoking laws. that's why we do them in Bonner Springs now (use to be at a SidePockets, but they closed their doors at that location).
> ...


Can't believe they went non smoking in Westport,,,what will the under 25's do now? Harrys used to be a nice place to pop in and smoke a fast one but guess I won't be visiting there.:shock:


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

I stop by the Outlaw store north of the river every now and then.

I'll stop by the south store pretty soon as well.

With KC area taverns and bars being 'no smoking' now, Outlaw is a good place to kick back and relax.

One thing that has me not going to Outlaw very much is their staff. Half the staff I have come across are very rude. The other half are very helpful. Unfortunately, the rude staff are some of their longer term employees.



mrsmitty said:


> Wow that place looks great. How are their prices?


This is the other reason I don't frequent Outlaw cigars that much. Their prices are too damn high. I guess they have to pay for all the leisure area somehow. I'm all for supporting local B&M's. And I do. Many other local B&M's have much more reasonable prices.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Zeb Zoober said:


> One thing that has me not going to Outlaw very much is their staff. Half the staff I have come across are very rude. The other half are very helpful. Unfortunately, the rude staff are some of their longer term employees.
> 
> This is the other reason I don't frequent Outlaw cigars that much. * Their prices are too damn high*. I guess they have to pay for all the leisure area somehow. I'm all for supporting local B&M's. And I do. Many other local B&M's have much more reasonable prices.


really?? i've always thought their prices were kick ass compared to other places locally and abroad.
i picked up a buddy from Cali at the airport for a herf one day, we swung by there... he couldn't believe how cheap our prices were. (he jokingly said, "they're almost free!")
i traveled a good deal for the past 2 decades, and compared to shops all over the rest of the nation, The Outlaw (for a B&M) has pretty darn good prices. 
maybe they went up after the SCHIP taxes, but i recall Oliva Serie V lanceros for under $5. majority of Tats were anywhere from $5-$10, a few more...
i'm not much of a non-cuban cigar smoker, so i don't pay strict attention to the lines and their prices, but on the whole, compared to across the nation, their prices were always cheaper than what i'd normally run into.
not saying you're wrong, just that in my experiences, i've found them to be cheaper... not by a large amount, but a quarter here, a buck there, or the same.
of course, i'm always in shock when i see the prices of B&M cigar shops... they do have to pay their leases and employees, no matter how unqualified and rude (not the Outlaw guys, just a lot of the B&Ms i have been to).


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Cigary said:


> Can't believe they went non smoking in Westport,,,what will the under 25's do now? Harrys used to be a nice place to pop in and smoke a fast one but guess I won't be visiting there.:shock:


neither could we.
we were more upset when Overland Park went non-smoking... that ruled out where we held our herfs (great food and drinks, TVs, large area, billiards, darts, easy to get to and park).
of course, Bonner Springs is just 10 miles south of me on the hwy, sure beats 45 minutes to an hour drive to the closest B&M to smoke.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Come to Blue Springs right off I-70 and 7 Highway to The Cigar Merchant. Great B&M with a smoking lounge. Good prices and friendly staff. Smaller store with huge cigar selection and an ok pipe selection. No smoking ban in Blue Springs!


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

IHT said:


> really?? i've always thought their prices were kick ass compared to other places locally and abroad.
> i picked up a buddy from Cali at the airport for a herf one day, we swung by there... he couldn't believe how cheap our prices were. (he jokingly said, "they're almost free!")
> i traveled a good deal for the past 2 decades, and compared to shops all over the rest of the nation, The Outlaw (for a B&M) has pretty darn good prices.
> maybe they went up after the SCHIP taxes, but i recall Oliva Serie V lanceros for under $5. majority of Tats were anywhere from $5-$10, a few more...
> ...


I was only comparing Outlaw to other shops in the KC area on prices. I haven't done much shopping out of state to be qualified to compare. Outlaw does have the largest selection in one humidor than about any other place in KC. But I have a couple of places in the area that carry some of the brands I have been smoking anywhere from $.50 to $1.50 a stick cheaper. Granted, I have to go to two or three shops to get the brands I could all in one humidor at Outlaw.

Outlaw does have some things that you will not find at many other places - huge monthly cigar events, poker rooms/nights, wine tasting nights, and movie nights. The lounges are top notch.

I don't want to sound like I am badmouthing them as a store. They offer some really great things for the cigar smoker that no one else offers in a 3 or 4 state area. And I will still stop in there from time to time.

Their prices, I can understand and even support for the other things they offer - just cannot make a habit of it.

The one thing that does keep me from going there the most is some of their staff. I think you can even read a few complaints from customers about their staff on their own website forum.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

IHT said:


> really?? i've always thought their prices were kick ass compared to other places locally and abroad.
> i picked up a buddy from Cali at the airport for a herf one day, we swung by there... he couldn't believe how cheap our prices were. (he jokingly said, "they're almost free!")
> i traveled a good deal for the past 2 decades, and compared to shops all over the rest of the nation, The Outlaw (for a B&M) has pretty darn good prices.
> maybe they went up after the SCHIP taxes, but i recall Oliva Serie V lanceros for under $5. majority of Tats were anywhere from $5-$10, a few more...
> ...


I would agree, there prices are great. I go to Outlaw regularly, and they do have great deals. On Sunday, if you smoke the cigar there, you can get 25 percent off. There prices are the same, or close to the other cigar shops in KC area. I would love to hear where you buy cigars so much cheaper than Outlaw (I don't care to hear the internet, I can't smoke on the internet). The south store rocks, it use to be a Macaroni Grill. They have poker night on Monday also. The store is off 139 and Metcalf.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Zeb Zoober said:


> I was only comparing Outlaw to other shops in the KC area on prices. I haven't done much shopping out of state to be qualified to compare. Outlaw does have the largest selection in one humidor than about any other place in KC. But I have a couple of places in the area that carry some of the brands I have been smoking anywhere from $.50 to $1.50 a stick cheaper. Granted, I have to go to two or three shops to get the brands I could all in one humidor at Outlaw.
> 
> Outlaw does have some things that you will not find at many other places - huge monthly cigar events, poker rooms/nights, wine tasting nights, and movie nights. The lounges are top notch.
> 
> ...


One employee is a jerk, and has no clue on sales. I can't believe he is a manager there. If Kendell fired a few of those guys, and brought in some guys with knowledge and know how to sell, he would be a rich man. Well, I think he already is a rich man, but anyway.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Zeb Zoober said:


> I was only comparing Outlaw to other shops in the KC area on prices. I haven't done much shopping out of state to be qualified to compare. Outlaw does have the largest selection in one humidor than about any other place in KC. But I have a couple of places in the area that carry some of the brands I have been smoking anywhere from $.50 to $1.50 a stick cheaper. Granted, I have to go to two or three shops to get the brands I could all in one humidor at Outlaw.
> 
> Outlaw does have some things that you will not find at many other places - huge monthly cigar events, poker rooms/nights, wine tasting nights, and movie nights. The lounges are top notch.
> 
> ...


What cigars are you finding that much cheaper than the Outlaw, and which shops. I figure for what I would save in cigars I would probably spend on gas. So what shops do you like. I have been to Diebels (No lounge) and Fidels (just plain weird store).


----------



## klarson (Jan 6, 2010)

Zeb Zoober said:


> One thing that has me not going to Outlaw very much is their staff. Half the staff I have come across are very rude. The other half are very helpful. Unfortunately, the rude staff are some of their longer term employees.


Definitely not my experience in OP. Over the course of 10 days I had numerous interactions with every employee, including the owner, and they were all very helpful and friendly. They also made some very good recommendations.

I consider local stores as a place to try new smokes. My daily smokers I mail order, but I buy my accessories and whatever cigars I can from my locals, otherwise I would have to mail order to try a different cigar. They gotta pay the rent. Being a small business owner I have a soft spot for other local/small establishments.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Zeb Zoober said:


> I don't want to sound like I am badmouthing them as a store.


i didn't take it that way, and my reply was only that, from my own experiences, their prices are on par, or better, than most places i go to in the KC area and around the country.

i'm not much on their 'atmosphere' during their events, though. sorry, but i'm not one for large crowds of yuppies and hooters girls trying to sell me something. those each have their place, and for me, it's not while i'm smoking a cigar/pipe.
the "lounges" are cool if you're one of the first 3-5 ppl there to get a chair, after that, prepare to stand.
i'm not knocking them either, they do a great job, and they are very popular... really cool to see the people show up for the events in the industry all the way out to KC (probably a good thing where they're located - shops/hotel/restaurants/close to the airport).



Mitch said:


> I would agree, there prices are great. I go to Outlaw regularly, and they do have great deals. On Sunday, if you smoke the cigar there, you can get 25 percent off. There prices are the same, or close to the other cigar shops in KC area. I would love to hear where you buy cigars so much cheaper than Outlaw (I don't care to hear the internet, I can't smoke on the internet). The south store rocks, it use to be a Macaroni Grill. They have poker night on Monday also. The store is off *139 and Metcalf*.


thanks for the location.
i don't buy cigars anymore, really (not since 2005), and if i said i could buy them cheaper, then i misspoke, i thought i said that i found Outlaw to be cheaper than most places i go to when i travel.
but if i were to buy boxes of cigars again, i'd do it over the internet and get better prices.

there's a new cigar/wine bar opening up in Leavenworth, KS this spring that i can't wait for. (been talking to the owner - hoping to help him choose on the pipe tobacco he's going to carry) the closest thing we have in this county is the back of a gas station with a walk in humi (about the size of an average bathroom in your house). or, drive 45 minutes to an hour to either Outlaw up north, Outlaw down south, or Cigar & Tabac.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Mitch said:


> What cigars are you finding that much cheaper than the Outlaw, and which shops. I figure for what I would save in cigars I would probably spend on gas. So what shops do you like. I have been to Diebels (No lounge) and Fidels (just plain weird store).


For a small walk in humidor, believe it or not, Smokes 4 Less in Kearney(just up the road from you in Liberty) carries some decent brands at lower prices than Outlaw. Fuente, Rocky Patel, etc. Their selection is limited, but saves me money from driving to Outlaw and generally lower prices on what they carry for some everyday smokes.

Keep an eye on Olive or Twist that just opened in Liberty. They just built a good size walk in humidor in their store and are slowly stocking it. They are taking suggestions from customers now on what we would like to see them carry.

Outlaw does sell over the internet as well through their website. So I do compare them with other online retailers. One can make their own conclusions about their online prices since they post them. Outlaw Cigar - Products


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Zeb Zoober said:


> For a small walk in humidor, believe it or not, Smokes 4 Less in Kearney(just up the road from you in Liberty) carries some decent brands at lower prices than Outlaw. Fuente, Rocky Patel, etc. Their selection is limited, but saves me money from driving to Outlaw and generally lower prices on what they carry for some everyday smokes.
> 
> Keep an eye on Olive or Twist that just opened in Liberty. They just built a good size walk in humidor in their store and are slowly stocking it. They are taking suggestions from customers now on what we would like to see them carry.
> 
> Outlaw does sell over the internet as well through their website. So I do compare them with other online retailers. One can make their own conclusions about their online prices since they post them. Outlaw Cigar - Products


I only smoke cigars in the winter months. So I am also looking for a place to smoke too. Summer I am just not in the mood. So I usually buy from Kendell so I am welcome to smoke there.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Mitch said:


> I only smoke cigars in the winter months. So I am also looking for a place to smoke too. Summer I am just not in the mood. So I usually buy from Kendell so I am welcome to smoke there.


I hear ya and can relate. I don't smoke in the house. Summer/Spring/Fall,I smoke on my balcony or patio. Winter months are the problem with me as well in finding a warm place to smoke. The smoking bans in the KC area are a headache. Every cigar smoker in KC does owe Kendell a thank you for going to bat for cigar smokers rights and getting a few types of businesses excluded from the ban.

Luckily the ban hasn't reached Kearney yet and we have a local bar that is pretty cigar friendly.


----------

